
How to Pick a Career (That Actually Fits You) - johnnyballgame
https://waitbutwhy.com/2018/04/picking-career.html
======
abhiminator
I've been waiting for a new post from Tim for almost a year now. I'm hoping
this is as good of a read as his previous other posts -- which I highly
recommend, in case if you're unfamiliar with Wait But Why!

------
mrbluesman
Wow - "most of my last year has been spent working on another, way longer
post"

Tim's posts are truly book worthy.

~~~
godelmachine
I have a hunch that's gonna be related with Elon Musk

------
cbames89
Shouldn't it be a quintapus?

------
poe876
Awesome -- new post from WBW.

